# A challenge



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I have far too many children.... Before you go on, condoms are not the answer!

Looking for a non Chevrolet 6 passenger vehicle around 15k.....

I'm not financing (cough trojan) 

So far I've looked at 
Enclave 
Traverse (ugh)
Some over priced Toyota
And a Santa fe I believe


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have far too many children.... Before you go on, condoms are not the answer!
> 
> Looking for a non Chevrolet 6 passenger vehicle around 15k.....
> 
> ...


Does it have to be an SUV, or would a van work for you also? Perhaps something like a Dodge Caravan or Durango?

I'm guessing that the reason the Toyotas are over-priced is because of their reputation for longevity. Would a Honda Pilot also have that issue?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Does it have to be an SUV, or would a van work for you also? Perhaps something like a Dodge Caravan or Durango?
> 
> I'm guessing that the reason the Toyotas are over-priced is because of their reputation for longevity. Would a Honda Pilot also have that issue?


That's like comparing a car to genitalia
... just because something is known to last longer doesn't mean its better...wait that came out wrong

Pilot's are known for failing egr valves.... not horrible but not cheap


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pilot's are known for failing egr valves.... not horrible but not cheap


Life time warranty EGR valves from Autozone.
https://www.autozone.com/emission-control-and-exhaust/egr-valve/honda/pilot


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have far too many children.... Before you go on, condoms are not the answer!
> 
> Looking for a non Chevrolet 6 passenger vehicle around 15k.....
> 
> ...


 I had a Santa Fe and loved it. Hyundai has the best warranty out there. I sold my Santa Fe to a good friend. She drove the car for another 10 years with well over 200,000 miles. Not one single problem to speak of.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have far too many children.... Before you go on, condoms are not the answer!
> 
> Looking for a non Chevrolet 6 passenger vehicle around 15k.....
> 
> ...


Toyota's are priced accordingly.
Pay upfront
Or pay later for inconvenient repairs on a less reliable vehicle.
My experience, not everyone's.

However, Toyota is the World's Largest vehicle manufacturer
For a Good Reason.✔

If you're a serious dad and your children's welfare, safety and comfort
come first, u have only one choice
SIENNA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Life time warranty EGR valves from Autozone.
> https://www.autozone.com/emission-control-and-exhaust/egr-valve/honda/pilot


Yup.
You change them.
Autozone will keep handing you new ones.



R3drang3r said:


> I had a Santa Fe and loved it. Hyundai has the best warranty out there. I sold my Santa Fe to a good friend. She drove the car for another 10 years with well over 200,000 miles. Not one single problem to speak of.


Hyundai is looking to be the NEXT Toyota !

They wont rest until they are number 1 in world.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

According to Consumer Reports, there is only one option


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> non Chevrolet


Well... How about a Yukon, then? :whistling: Why the animosity towards Chevrolet? Or do you mean all GM?

If you need proper seating for six as well as luggage space, there's really nothing that beats a GMT900 platform (2007-2013) Suburban/Yukon XL/Escalade ESV. Tried and true platform which is easy and cheap to fix. Plenty of them available in your price range.

If not, then I'd say a minivan (Honda/Toyota/Dodge) is your best bet. Personally, I would stay away from Dodge and Ford (especially Ecoboost) SUVs.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Toyota's are priced accordingly.
> Pay upfront
> Or pay later for inconvenient repairs on a less reliable vehicle.
> My experience, not everyone's.
> ...


Lie in regards to toyota


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

getme2srq said:


> According to Consumer Reports


Unfortunately, Consumer Reports has changed how they rate vehicles. I think they seriously screwed up in what they measure, but it is what it is.

They now measure whether things work as they're supposed to, which is significantly different from reliability that they used to measure.

Go figure.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Unfortunately, Consumer Reports has changed how they rate vehicles. I think they seriously screwed up in what they measure, but it is what it is.
> 
> They now measure whether things work as they're supposed to, which is significantly different from reliability that they used to measure.
> 
> Go figure.


I canceled consumer reports years ago


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're a serious dad and your children's welfare, safety and comfort
> come first, u have only one choice


VOLVO

"Fixed it for you"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> VOLVO
> 
> "Fixed it for you"


Can't find a 6 passenger under 15k with 50k miles or so


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

> line break


OP are you wanting to buy new or is used OK? You could get a Chrysler Voyager... it's a de-stripped Pacifica.
With a $15,000 budget, you may be looking used? I'd suggest a Ford Transit Connect Passenger minivan, which starts around $26,000 new.

Dodge Journey: Sorry about the depreciation.
https://www.motortrend.com/cars/dodge/journey/2018/
Or for about $800 above budget, this former rental car with 30k on the odo:
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...ectedEntity=d1135&zip=98203#listing=250965031
*isting Summary*


Dealer's Price: $15,790 Location: Seattle, WA · 33 miles awayMileage:30,527 milesTransmission:AutomaticExterior Color:White,viceInterior Color:BlaGas Mileage:16 MPG City
24 MPG HighwayEngine:V6Drivetrain:All-Wheel DriveVIN:3C4PDDBG7HT592788Stock #:50904


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> OP are you wanting to buy new or is used OK? You could get a Chrysler Voyager... it's a de-stripped Pacifica.
> With a $15,000 budget, you may be looking used? I'd suggest a Ford Transit Connect Passenger minivan, which starts around $26,000 new.
> 
> Dodge Journey: Sorry about the depreciation.
> ...


I looked at the journey.... very reasonably priced.... lots of known issues as well


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You're correct you could find a more reliable vehicle than a Dodge Journey.

But with the 6-seater parameter it might be tough.
An *odd* idea is a Crown Victoria, which has the front bench seat. But for this, you'd need to find an old person's car. The police version doesn't have bench seats I think.
Here's a buttload of Mercury Grand Marquis sedans with less than 50,000 miles and are priced under $15k with spare change. RELIABLE but gas guzzler: 
https://www.auto.com/cars-for-sale/...under-50000-miles?per_page=15&sort=best_matchHow often are you hauling the whole family?

A bunch of Buick LeSabres with low miles: https://www.auto.com/cars-for-sale/buick-lesabre/under-50000-miles?per_page=15&sort=price_desc

Is this also going to be a rideshare car or just a famil hauler?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You're correct you could find a more reliable vehicle than a Dodge Journey.
> 
> But with the 6-seater parameter it might be tough.
> An *odd* idea is a Crown Victoria, which has the front bench seat. But for this, you'd need to find an old person's car. The police version doesn't have bench seats I think.
> ...


Mostly Just to haul around my sperm that needs seat belts.....
I'm really leaning towards Hyundai santa fe... tube price is right and they seem decent


----------



## Miguel Cuadrado (Aug 7, 2018)

DON'T and I mean DON'T buy a Journey. They are crap SUVs. This is from experience. They are money pits!!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cuadrado said:


> DON'T and I mean DON'T buy a Journey. They are crap SUVs. This is from experience. They are money pits!!!!


They are cheap for a reason


----------



## Miguel Cuadrado (Aug 7, 2018)

Not worth it. believe me.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I would only consider Toyota or Honda. Our 2009 Honda Pilot has 252K miles and going strong. Only problems have been a camshaft sensor and a cracked intake tube. Both were easy enough fixes. No problem with the EGR but I remove and clean it every year so it doesn't get too gummed up. Plus, those EGR's are relatively cheap since they're the same on every Honda J-series V6 since 1999. Very common. 

Also, due to the stupid VCM (variable cylinder management) system, the engine has a tendancy to start burning oil after a while. Ours burns about 1 qt. every 4K miles or so. Usually I have to add a quart in between oil changes. There's a module that can disable the VCM which I would have purchased had I know about it when I bought it but it's too late now. It's not a deal killer though.


----------

